# Butter substitute in cake?



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm making cake and have only half the butter I need! What can I substitute?


----------



## studentmama (Jan 30, 2004)

Oil would work great.


----------



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *studentmama* 
Oil would work great.

Peanut oil maybe? I know I dont want to use olive oil! I need 1/4 cup butter. Would I use the same amt in oil, or do I need to adjust it a bit?


----------



## studentmama (Jan 30, 2004)

If it's just olive oil, it would be fine. You get the olive oil taste with the extra virgin stuff. I think peanut oil would be fine. Using the same measurement would be fine.


----------



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *studentmama* 
If it's just olive oil, it would be fine. You get the olive oil taste with the extra virgin stuff. I think peanut oil would be fine. Using the same measurement would be fine.

Thanks so much! I'm really craving cake with hot pudding...







:


----------



## studentmama (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roomformore* 
Thanks so much! I'm really craving cake with hot pudding...







:

Yum! What kind of cake are you making?


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Oil butter crisco margarine, all work fine.

To make a box cake taste better, you sub butter for the oil. It's also fine to do that in reverse, with oil for butter. Olive oil is fine as long as it's not really strong oil.

You could also use applesauce for a low-fat version.

Yogurt might work, but it wouldn't be my first choice.

I made a cake for new years, for some reason I was craving it. The boiled frosting didn't set (I should have used a recipe!), so it got poured over. It was still good, although ugly.


----------



## CluckyInAZ (May 4, 2004)

sometimes I use coconut oil instead of butter. I also have the coconut ghee from green pastures and have done a lot of baking with that.


----------



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *studentmama* 
Yum! What kind of cake are you making?

Yellow cake and chocolate pudding. Just like Grandma (and her mom) used to make.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apricot* 
Oil butter crisco margarine, all work fine.

To make a box cake taste better, you sub butter for the oil. It's also fine to do that in reverse, with oil for butter. Olive oil is fine as long as it's not really strong oil.

You could also use applesauce for a low-fat version.

Yogurt might work, but it wouldn't be my first choice.

I made a cake for new years, for some reason I was craving it. The boiled frosting didn't set (I should have used a recipe!), so it got poured over. It was still good, although ugly.

Thank you! I'll have to try applesauce next time. That sounds delicious. I've never tried boiled frosting. It seems like so much work. I've only ever made creamcheese frosting.


----------

